# Best sized Tamper for Sage Baskets?



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Title says it all really, is the best tamper size for these baskets as shipped from Sage (the one you get with the machines?), or has anyone done any experimenting/tinkering to see if different sizes work better? I sometimes notice a small ridge of grounds around the edge where it hasn't been compressed, obviously dose dependent.

Cheers!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Motta 53mm is your best budget upgrade. You could get a 54mm and have it machines down to 53.4mm for a tighter fit, but the different is negligible


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Or I could make you a fancy pants one


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> Or I could make you a fancy pants one


 Haha I was thinking of trying my own hand at it! I have access to a lathe at work and thought it be a good starting point. I did think 53.4mm would be good, but not sure if it'd be too tight.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> Haha I was thinking of trying my own hand at it! I have access to a lathe at work and thought it be a good starting point. I did think 53.4mm would be good, but not sure if it'd be too tight.


It's about right at that. Just make sure it's clocked in properly before cutting anything


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> It's about right at that. Just make sure it's clocked in properly before cutting anything


 Yeah I dabbled in a bit of lathe work a few years ago, so hopefully I can remember a few things. Main one is make sure the chuck is properly tightened! Oh and face off the bar beforehand.


----------

